# Do yall have the problem with people filling up your dumpster?



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

Do yall have the problem with people fillling up your dumpsters on the weekend or over the night?
Its driving me crazy!!:furious::furious:
Any good way to stop this?


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Must admit working in some rough parts of my home town I've seen it the other way round,come in the next day ands the dumpster was emty,​


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah they do that to, they will come take the copper and throw the leftovers back on the ground. u gotta love the crack heads...


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

On going problem if you park it in the street. Had a guy put an entire 20' long pine tree in one, it was the guy next door. Told him to remove it and he offered me $10?. Told him keep your $10 and remove it now and he gets mad at me for being such a prick?


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

Some people drive me crazy... he offers you $10 when costs you 300 and up to dump the dumpster.. ggrrrr



silvertree said:


> On going problem if you park it in the street. Had a guy put an entire 20' long pine tree in one, it was the guy next door. Told him to remove it and he offered me $10?. Told him keep your $10 and remove it now and he gets mad at me for being such a prick?


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Get a dumpster with lids that you can lock,or make a lid and lock it.
I've got 2+ acres that is fenced and someone dropped off a broken golf bag cart and some other crap,some people


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I use plywood,chain and locks and make covers to go on and off as need. 

They will dump in it while the guys are inside working. :furious:

They are bold here with it and its 475 and up for a dumpster here


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Cameras . See if they are camera shy!


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

I just told my girlfriend that i was going to start doing that.
i guess it helps i sell video surveillance systems. its still dumb i have to waste the money on it.




Snow Man said:


> Cameras . See if they are camera shy!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Keep a couple of these guys chained to it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

As a last resort for extreme situations, double barrel shot gun remove the pellets from the slugs and replace them with crushed rock salt aim for the ass while they are running


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

We have the very same problem here, I have been meaning to design a steel lid that can be lifted up with a mini-ex to cover the dumpster and still be accessible. I might design that this week and see if I can get it built here shortly.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

We use the plywood lids with chains when working in some parts. Other places we have no problems. I have seen steel lids, but I think the company should supply them, not you! 

Before you invest in making your own steel lids, I'd say to buy a used Dump Trailer instead.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I have had my guys search the bin to find an address, load the back of my truck with the crap and return it to the rightful owner


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

One of my crew was hit in the head with a doggy bag from a guy walking by,
And not the kind from a restaurant.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

double


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> I have had my guys search the bin to find an address, load the back of my truck with the crap and return it to the rightful owner


i wish i could do that but they put wood fence in the dumpster and on side of it, so i have to pick it up in the morning...:furious:

ooo and they over filled it by three-ish feet so i hope they will pick it up!!!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Houston's said:


> Do yall have the problem with people fillling up your dumpsters on the weekend or over the night?
> Its driving me crazy!!:furious::furious:
> Any good way to stop this?


 
All right here is your next million dollars!!!! ELECTRIC DUMPSTER!!!! Huh huh what do ya think. ZZZZAAAAPPPP crack head goes down!!!


----------



## Candlewood (May 7, 2008)

Yeah we were working in a neighborhood one time. Had a 20yrd dumpster that was empty on friday and SLAMMED FULL monday morning(but we didnt work the weekend). I have never seen so many beer bottles, cans, everyones old junk that looked to have been stuck in the attic or basement for the past 25-40 years, and yard debri. Everyone saw a free dumpster and decided to start spring cleaning I guess. So Monday I was FOAMIN' MADD  :furious: :furious:  :furious: :furious: :furious: . I had my guys pull it all out, and stack it in the middle of the road at the end of the culdasac where we were working. But I found a couple of things I could pin point to the rightful owners. Well that Friday before heading out, an older woman confronted me about her front door, her and I went to look at it. After talking about it and explaining to her what would need to be done to fix the door, it looked like some one was trying to break in the house the way the jam was split. So right then and there, we agreed on a price. I said I will bring the door and a contract first thing monday morning. Well I had the door and contract, but I found her door in the dumpster. So I took it back to her w/ all the brick molding, ect. Layed it gentle on her porch right in front of the door. (and who ever put her door in, put 16d nails in the brick molding, a few were bent over and slammed in the molding.)

But the house I am building, no ones even touched the dumpster!

I agree, the dumpster company should make them all with steal lockable lids. But do you think the dumpster company cares about you having to pay for other peoples trash. NO! Only thing they concern with is, when do you want it, is it ready for pick up or swap out. 

Jay


----------



## Candlewood (May 7, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> All right here is your next million dollars!!!! ELECTRIC DUMPSTER!!!! Huh huh what do ya think. ZZZZAAAAPPPP crack head goes down!!!


Now your thinking!! :thumbsup:

Just put a few warning signs up, and call it a night. 

Jay


----------

